# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Okulary "minusy" - czy można zmniejszyć wadę nosząc je?

## Adm21

Witam serdecznie.
Od drugiej klasy liceum, czyli już 4 lata noszę okulary. Może to zabrzmi śmiesznie, ale wadę nabyłem chyba zakładając na nos okulary koleżanki z którą wówczas siedziałem w ławce na lekcjach fizyki, wówczas miała -0,75. Pewnego razu po zdjęciu jej okularów już perfekcyjnie ostro nie widziałem. Z czasem zaczęło mnie to drażnić i wyrobiłem okulary. Po badaniu dostałem okulary -0,5. Po jakimś roku badałem wzrok i musiałem zmienić szkła na -0,75. W tej chwili znowu muszę iść do okulisty, noszę te szkła trzeci rok, dodatkowo po oddawaniu krwi na uczelni otrzymałem kupon na darmowe szkła z antyrefleksem w moim mieście akademickim więc przyda się jak znalazł (oszczędzę 100zł). Martwi mnie natomiast fakt, że wzrok delikatnie ale jednak się pogarsza. Okulary noszę praktycznie wszędzie poza domem, w domu tylko do sprzątania żebym widział dobrze kurz na podłodze :P Okulary mam na nosie gdy prowadzę (prawo jazdy na 14 lat), gdy jestem na uczelni i pracujemy np. z tekstem, nie używam ich przed komputerem i do czytania długich tekstów gdyż z bliska widzę dobrze. Czy da się tę wadę stopniowo wyeliminować? W wielu miejscach w sieci ludzie piszą np. że wada zmniejszyła im się z -2 do -0,5 w przeciągu 2 lat, inni że już okularów nie muszą nosić. Gdy ja wychodzę z domu bez okularów (raz na rok zapomnę) to ciężko jest mi poznać osobę na drugiej stronie ulicy. 
Bardzo proszę o jakieś opinie co z tym fantem zrobić, bo nie bardzo uśmiecha mi się w wieku 30 lat nosić jakieś okrągłe minusy  :Wink: 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Bear

Noszę okularu 30 lat. Okrągłe minusy ( -9, -8,5 ). Nie słyszałem jeszcze aby noszenie minusów zmniejszyło wadę.
Za chwilę będę miał czterdziestke i tutaj przychodzi troszkę inne dobrodziejstwo które nazywa się nadwzrocznością. Ona może ci "polepszyć" wzrok, ale nie koniecznie.

Także obawiam się, że ze szkiełkami już się nie pożegnasz....

----------


## Goosiaa

Hej! Ja z kolei mam +  :Smile:  To podobna "lepsza" wersja wady wzroku. Wnioskuję, że masz niewiele ponad 20 lat. To znaczy, że jesteś jako mężczyzna w okresie, w którym twoje ciało się zmienia ( mężnieje) W tym okresie wada wzroku może się albo bardzo poprawić albo pogorszyć. W moim przypadku sie polepszyła w Twoim jak piszesz pogarsza się. Ten "proces" się zatrzyma, więc nie martw się za bardzo, do końca życia wada nie będzie Ci postępować. Nie jestem lekarzem okulistą, po prostu sama się tym zainteresowałam, gdy moja wada zaczęła sie cofać dosyć gwałtownie ( w tej chwili nie potrzebuje okularów- ale i tak je mam do komputera, po co kusić los), wypytywałam lekarzy, optyków..w moim środowisku kolegów i koleżanki z wadami wzroku spotykały podobne "niespodzianki".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
do małej wady "-" nosimy okulary okazjonalnie (gdy musimy coś dokładnie obejrzeć). Nie rozleniwiamy wzroku nosząc okulary non stop.

----------


## ZdroweOko_com

Jeżeli masz obawę o to,że wzrok pogorszy Ci się wówczas jeżeli cały czas będziesz nosił okulary,to oczywiście nic bardziej mylnego bo one są po to aby ten dyskomfort widzenia był jak najmniejszy oraz mają na celu poprawę wady,to samo w przypadku soczewek.

----------

